# Welcome: General Handbag Care & Maintenance



## littlerock

*Hello all,

Welcome to the all new Care & Maintenance sub-forum! This forum will serve as a place to chat about the care, cleaning, refurbishing and general maintenance of your handbags. Please note that many of the mainstream brands (Chanel, LV, Balenciaga, Coach, etc..) already have a care & maintenance type thread in their dedicated sections of this forum. Most likely many! In the next post, I will link to already established Care threads for those brands. 

** This forum is for the brands that do not have a specific sub-forum already in place like smaller, indie brands. Or just general questions about certain leathers, skins..


** Please feel free to start a thread about any specific questions you have about the caring of  your bags/ leather goods. All I ask is that you do a quick search to see if there isn't a thread already about your topic. We have a lot of good information already posted in this sub-forum. 

*


----------



## littlerock

*Please click on the following links to the brand care thread of your choice:
*

- Balenciaga
- Botkier
- Bottega Veneta
- Burberry
- Celine
- Chanel
- Chloe
- Coach
- Dior
- Fendi -leather
- Fendi -fabric
- Givenchy
- Gucci
- Hermes
- Ignes
- Jimmy Choo
- Juicy Couture
- Kooba -leather
- Kooba -white bags
- L.A.M.B
- Longchamp
- Louis Vuitton
- Marc Jacobs
- Michael Kors
- Mulberry
- Miu Miu
- Prada - deer
- Prada - Suffiano
- Proenza Schouler
- Rebecca Minkoff
- Valentino
- Yves Saint Laurent


----------

